# Temperaturverträglichkeitsskala für Fische



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich an mein Aquariumbuch denke und die Fischbeschreibungen dort - so stehen da immer Temperaturangaben von - bis - welche die Fische wohl ertragen. Jetzt hab ich grad unsere Links durchgeschaut - alle Seiten bei Fischen und nicht wirklich was gefunden, was mir sagt, was für Temperaturschwankungen die Teichfische so mitmachen (einigermaßen gerne). Wenn ich mir z.B. übelege, Fische in meinen Bachlauf zu tun (und sie im Winter ins Aquarium zu tun - dann sollten das ja Fische sein, die Temperaturen von was weiß ich 16 Grad bis 30 Grad abkönnen - so es solche Fische gibt? Wenn jemand von Euch da was weiß - einen Link oder was in den eigenen grauen Zellen gespeichert hat - ich freu mich auf Infos!


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Susanne!

Da ich jetzt zusätzlich zum Gartenteich ein Aquarium im Haus habe ( ursprünglich nur für die Baby-Goldis, mittlerweile für einen Schwarm Sumatrabarben ) habe ich mich in letzter Zeit sehr gerne über das 

www.zierfischverzeichnis.de 

informiert. Da steht bei jeder Art auch eine Idealtemperatur dabei.


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen, daß sich sowohl meine 5 Koi als auch meine 5 Goldis bei Wassertemperaturen ab ca. 15 Grad "pudelwohl" fühlen - wobei ich an starken Sonnentagen sicherlich bis zu 30 Grad an der Wasseroberfläche habe. 
Dann sind die Fischis aber weiter unten im Teich, wo es gleich um einiges kühler ist.
An den ersten warmen Frühlingstagen sind sie aber immer direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche zum Sonnen herumgestanden.


Als ich letztens einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht habe ( wegen einem zu hohen pH-Wert ) habe ich die hohe Wassertemperatur ( >28° an der Oberfläche) nicht beachtet und als Frischwasser das ca. 12 Grad kalte Brunnenwasser eingeleitet!

Bis auf das, daß die Babygoldis alle an die Oberfläche kamen und biebbernd in Gruppen herumstanden ( und sich toll herauskeschern liesen ===> Aquarium.... ) ist den 10 Großen eigentlich nichts passiert.
Ein paar Stunden später haben sie mit Appetit gefuttert und sind ganz normal herumgeschwanzelt.

Soll jetzt kein Vorbild sein, aber Du wolltest ja wissen wie sie Temperaturschwankungen aushalten   


Auch zur Zeit ist es eigentlich so, daß ich tagsüber oben an der Oberfläche sicherlich >25° habe, aber abends wenn die Sonne weg ist sich das Wasser auf 15° abkühlt.
Da mein Teich aber über 1m tief ist, wird sich weiter unten die Temperatur nicht so sehr ändern.

Wobei ich festgestellt habe, daß die restlichen Jungfischis ( die ich noch nicht erwischt habe ) ganz oben im Wasser und direkt am Ufer übernachten!  ( Weshalb ich jetzt immer um 22.30 Urh mit Taschenlampe und Kescher am Teich zu finden bin   )


Ob das allerdings mit der Temperatur ( ca. 15-20 °) oder mit der Sicherheit zusammenhängt kann ich nicht sagen....


Und wegen der anderen Fischarten wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen,... habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung!


lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!

fische sind sensibler als man glauben sollte, aber auch robuster als vermutet...

Koi zum Beispiel "überleben" Wassertemperaturen von 4 bis 30 Grad ohne gröbere Probleme (allerdings keine Temperatur-SCHOCKS!! )

allerdings merkt man ihnen jedes Grad an Temperaturveränderung auch gleich am Gemüt und Verhalten (besonders FRESS-Verhalten) an. 
Bei 27° scheinen meine am meisten Hunger zu haben, da stehen sie schlange, mit dem Fressnapf in den Flossen 

ich denke mal, so ziemlich alle Teichfische in unseren Gefilden können mit jeder "handelsüblichen" Temperatur auskommen... solange sie KONSTANT ist, nicht sprunghaft, und die restlichen Einflüsse stimmen.
STRESS kann zum Beispiel bei sehr (>25) hohen oder auch sehr niedrigen Temperaturen (<15) schnell zum Tod führen...

wenn Du es schaffst, die Temperatur gleichmäßig zu halten, egal auf welchem Level, sollte jeder halbwegs heimische Fisch glücklich sein
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hab heute beim Surfen im Internet noch einen Bericht gefunden, in dem jemand Fische aus dem Aquarium über den Sommer (Mai-September) in einen sehr kleinen Gartenteich getan hat und über mehrere Jahre berichtet - am besten sollen sich die Schwertträger entwickelt haben und da mein Aquarium eh überbesetzt ist hab ich jetzt einfach mal 3 reingesetzt. Temperatur im Bach war aufs Grad genau die gleiche wie im Aquarium, hab sie ganz langsam ans Wasser gewöhnt mit Eimerli und hab sie irgendwann mal schwimmen gelassen. Den Wasserfall hab ich sicherheitshalber "dicht" gemacht - sprich Steine davor aufgeschüttet - über Wasserstandshöhe - weil die sind ja sowas von wendig - den Abschnitt, den ich ihnen zugedacht habe haben sie schon verlassen und haben Eroberungszüge von der Quelle bis ins Sumpfgebiet gemacht - hoffentlich bekomm ich die im September auch wieder raus - aber das mit Licht und abends hört sich schonmal sehr gut an. Zumindestens haben die Fische dann noch ihr Plätzchen frei im Aquarium und so große Fische wie Koi etc. wollte ich in Bach eh nicht reinsetzen, die können dort ja nicht überwintern und in Teich sollen die ja nicht rein - die futtern mir ja alles zusammen  :twisted:  - in Teich kommen erst nächtes Jahr Fische - so ich das durchhalte 

Jetzt werd ich aber noch den Link stöbern gehen! Danke!!!!

Ha - und was les ich da "Dieser Fisch liebt ein Flussbiotop mit Randbepflanzung. "  - Der will da ja nie wieder raus ,-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Fische vertragen sehr viel,aber keine schnellen Änderungen,das betrifft
nicht nur die Temperatur sondern auch die Wasserwerte, z.b. PH, NO2,...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Ich werd auch ganz brav sein und das Wasser zum Nachfüllen immer direkt in den Teich lassen, daß es sich besser vermischt - damit die Fischle keinen Kälteschock oder sonstigen Wasserwerte-Schock bekommen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

hallo kuewi,

ich habe gerade umgekehrte beobachtungen gemacht ,als du - momentan habe ich eine frischwasserpermanenteinleitung ausprobiert - dadurch kommt aus dem pflanzenfilter relativ kaltes wasser im verhältniss zum restlichen teich ........ und genau hier haben sich alle jungficshe wie ein klumpen gesammelt (denke hauptsächlich junge elritzen, bitterlinge und __ moderlieschen) - da hättest du mit einem kescherzug aber wirklich alle jungfische des teiches gehabt.
..... schalte ich die frischwasserzuführung ab verteilen sie sich wieder.

die restlichen größeren teichfische waren unbeeindruckt von dem kälteren wasser.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo susanne,
ich kann dir für deine idee bloß Guppys ambesten WILDguppy´s empfehlen,die sind sehr robust und leicht zu halten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

Hi Steev,

aktuell beobachte ich noch die Situation mit den Schwertträgern und bin schon etwas verunsichert. Am ersten Abend haben sie das ganze Bachbett erkundet - schön an der Quelle gespielt und am nächsten Morgen war erstmal nur noch einer zu sehen - der dann auch nicht mehr, bis ich ihn abends wieder gesehen habe - da ich die Tiere aber nicht auseinanderhalten kann und es seeeehr viele Steine zum verstecken gibt, weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob die anderen 2 sich verstecken oder ob die von einem Vogel oder ähnlichem geholt worden sind - sehen tu ich nämlich nur noch einen und bevor ich da noch mehr gefährte, möchte ich erstmal abwarten - und wenn, dann quartier ich noch die restlichen Schwertträger vom überbesetzten Aquarium aus - für einen Sommerurlaub - sie sollen es nur auch überleben können!

Aber wer weiß - vielleicht nächstes Jahr! Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tip!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Ha - heut hab ich sie alle entdeckt - und hab dann gleich nochmal 3 reingesetzt. Jetzt sind die Biester nur in den Teich ausgebüchst - trotz Steinen vor dem Wasserfall - nuja - bei dem Megaregen heute hats da ordentlich rüber gebraust. Aber 2 sind noch im Bachlauf - einer wurde heute fotographisch festgehalten - wer findet ihn ,-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

ich glaub ich hab ihn... vor der Pflanze links ?


----------

